# Competition to celebrate new ao5 World Record. 500 USD prize pool



## kubesolver (Nov 17, 2019)

The idea

Let's celebrate the new Ao5 3x3x3 world record by Feliks Zemdegs with a competition dedicated to it!The $500 in prizes will be roughly equally divided between the best and random competitors.

How to enter

To enter competition please post in this thread a video of you solving 3 out of 5 solves from the world record attempt. The video can be edited (e..g the solutions don't have to happen immediately one after another). Preferably please provide a reconstruction or at least a short description of a method or something interesting about your solution.

Scramble 1: R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U'
Scramble 2: D' L D' U2 R2 U' B L U2 B2 R U R2 F2 D' U2 B'
Scramble 3: U' R2 B U' L' F' R D2 U L' F2 D2 R' F' D B' D' U'
Scramble 4: L B2 U2 B' R' D2 R' B L B F' U2 L D R2 B R
Scramble 5: U' R F U2 F' U2 F2 D' R D' L2 R' F D B2 L' B R' U2

Duration

The competition will last 1 month. It starts on Monday 18th November GMT 0:01 and ends on Tuesday 17th December GTM 0:01.

Prizes

The prize pool will be 500 USD and will be given out as vouchers to any speed cubing show which offer vouchers / gift cards online.
Everyone who participates will have a chance to win but the better your times the higher chance to win.

There are 5 100$ prizes to be won. One person can win only one prize.

Score = total time of 3 attemps.
1) 100$ for the best score at the end of competition
2) 100$ for the person with the most points, where the points are assigned according to the following formula:
1 points for the person with the best score on the day 1
2 points for the person with the best score after day 2
3 points......
3) 100$ to a random person. Randomly weighted by (1/score) (so the person with 2 times shorter time is 2 times more likely to win.
4) 100$ for a random competitor. Randomly weighted by the number of days the participant entry was present in a competition (1 point for someone who entered the competition on the last day, 2 points for someone who entered the second last day etc). So someone who entered a competition on the first day is 2 times more likely to win than the person who entered a competition in the middle of it.
5) 100$ for a random person. All participants equally likely to win this price.

Disclaimer

The fixed part is the world record celebration and the prize pool. The exact rules and prize structure might change later based on the feedback received from participants.

Edit: changed the rules to make it easier to enter competition


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Nov 17, 2019)

the problem is people will fake solves so it is just who can get the highest tps


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 17, 2019)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> the problem is people will fake solves so it is just who can get the highest tps


Ahem, reconstructions...
Not legit, no entry.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Nov 17, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Ahem, reconstructions...
> Not legit, no entry.


how does that change anything because how can you tell if its not legit


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 17, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Ahem, reconstructions...
> Not legit, no entry.


If people are faking solves that means they write down the solution for the solve and spam it over and over until they get really fast times, so a reconstruction means nothing really.


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 17, 2019)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> the problem is people will fake solves so it is just who can get the highest tps



Why is this is a problem? That's the spirit of this competition - to work on the best solutions and then execute them as fast as possible.
I find it really interesting if the best solutions will be using some regular method like CFOP or just TPS spamming the scramble in reverse order.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 17, 2019)

kubesolver said:


> Why is this is a problem? That's the spirit of this competition - to work on the best solutions and then execute them as fast as possible.
> I find it really interesting if the best solutions will be using some regular method like CFOP or just TPS spamming the scramble in reverse order.


In my opinion, which I believe is shared by many, the problem lies in that that is not how a real competition is handled. If you took the scramble YuSheng had and gave everyone the solution and a few weeks to practice and then comeback and stackmat it, then the world record would be sub-3 if not sub-2. I’ve gotten a 3 second solve with Roux because first block was solved and the second block was the 3 move pairs into Sune then M2. If I spam that over and over on a stackmat since I now know the whole solution I get 1-2 second solves on it every time. But, those times are not a real measure of my ability because it’s just repetition, not solving.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Nov 17, 2019)

kubesolver said:


> Why is this is a problem? That's the spirit of this competition - to work on the best solutions and then execute them as fast as possible.
> I find it really interesting if the best solutions will be using some regular method like CFOP or just TPS spamming the scramble in reverse order.


because then the winner is just based on natural talent.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Nov 18, 2019)

kubesolver said:


> Monday 17th November GMT 0:01


Huh?


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Nov 18, 2019)

OreKehStrah said:


> In my opinion, which I believe is shared by many, the problem lies in that that is not how a real competition is handled. If you took the scramble YuSheng had and gave everyone the solution and a few weeks to practice and then comeback and stackmat it, then the world record would be sub-3 if not sub-2. I’ve gotten a 3 second solve with Roux because first block was solved and the second block was the 3 move pairs into Sune then M2. If I spam that over and over on a stackmat since I now know the whole solution I get 1-2 second solves on it every time. But, those times are not a real measure of my ability because it’s just repetition, not solving.


I definitely second this


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 18, 2019)

You can:
1) Be happy that someone is hosting a 500 dollar competition, enter, and hope to win!
2) Complain about someone hosting a 500 dollar competition, not enter, and not win!

I'm going to pick option number 1.


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 18, 2019)

I would like to address few points.

Regarding fake solves. It is obvioulsy a "fake solve" competition. It's allowed and expected that the competitors will try to get as fast as possible and learn the solution before posting. Also posting one solution, then improving and posting new solution is perfectly fine. I expected some kind of battle between people posting better and better solutions (see prize 2). The idea is to explore the record scrambles to the extreme.

Yes, it's not about determining who is the best in solving a cube in WCA style. I could have just found a way to ship money to Feliks directly if I wanted that. It's a community giveway.



> I get 1-2 second solves on it every time. But, those times are not a real measure of my ability.



They are a measure of SOME ability. Just not the WCA competition ability.



> because then the winner is just based on natural talent.



No, it's not. First of all there are many prizes and some of them are assigned randomly. If you get triggered by the prizes 1,2,3 imagine they are not there and it's just a giveway of prizes that anyone who posts a video of solving 5 scrambles can win.

The prize 1 winner will be whoever will show the most dedication to win.

The argument that it's silly or pointless to just spam TPS on one scramble can be applied to the whole speedsolving. "The real challenge is to learn how to solve a 3x3x3 cube, trying to do it as fast as you can when you already know how to do it is pointless."


----------



## irontwig (Nov 18, 2019)

Reminds me of this.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 18, 2019)

kubesolver said:


> I would like to address few points.
> 
> Regarding fake solves. It is obvioulsy a "fake solve" competition. It's allowed and expected that the competitors will try to get as fast as possible and learn the solution before posting. Also posting one solution, then improving and posting new solution is perfectly fine. I expected some kind of battle between people posting better and better solutions (see prize 2). The idea is to explore the record scrambles to the extreme.
> 
> ...


I suppose so. I still don’t agree with the very last part in that WCA speedsolving isn’t just spamming TPS or pointless. You have to turn as fast as possible WHILE determining your solution rather than trying to execute a known solution as quickly as possible, which are VERY different skills


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Nov 19, 2019)

can you submit more than one entry for this


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 19, 2019)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> can you submit more than one entry for this


Yes, one person can submit several entries.


----------



## pjk (Nov 21, 2019)

No entries yet? Only on Speedsolving.com can you giveaway $500 and get no takers. 

Thanks for hosting this and offering the prize, great idea.


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 21, 2019)

Given zero interest in so far I want to change the rules to make it easier to enter.
To enter please make video of 3 chosen scrambles instead of all 5 and the video doesn't have to be done in one go.


----------



## Etotheipi (Nov 21, 2019)

kubesolver said:


> Given zero interest in so far I want to change the rules to make it easier to enter.
> To enter please make video of 3 chosen scrambles instead of all 5 and the video doesn't have to be done in one go.


I think I'll enter today. =D


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 21, 2019)

So here is the first entry.
Those are terrible solves and I will come up with something better very soon.
Also the lighting is pretty bad unfortunately and the reconstructions might not be exactly accurate in terms of extra moves, rotations etc.



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Scramble 1 - 12.19



Scramble:
R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U'

Solution:
x2 // Inspection
D' F' L F2 U2 R2 // Cross [6]
L' U L // 1st Pair [3/9]
R U' R' y U' R' U R // 2nd Pair [7/16]
U' R U R' U' L' U L // 3rd Pair [8/24]
y' R' U R U' y R U R' // 4th Pair [7/31]
U Rw U R' U R U2 Rw' // OLL [8/39]
U' R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U // PLL [17/56]
4.59 TPS





Spoiler: Scramble 2 - 13.98



Scramble:
D' L D' U2 R2 U' B L U2 B2 R U R2 F2 D' U2 B'

Solution:
x2 // Inspection
D' F' D' R2 D' R' D // Cross [7]
U2 R U R' U R U' R' // 1st Pair [8/15]
y' U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 2nd Pair [12/27]
y2 U R U R2 U' R // 3rd Pair [6/33]
y U L' U L U' L' U L // 4th Pair [8/41]
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL [12/53]
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL [20/73]
5.22 TPS





Spoiler: Scramble 3 - 12.52



Scramble:
U' R2 B U' L' F' R D2 U L' F2 D2 R' F' D B' D' U'

Solution:
z2 // Inspection
L' F L R' F D' // Cross [6]
U L' U' L // 1st Pair [4/10]
U R' U' R U2 L U L' // 2nd Pair [8/18]
U R' U' R // 3rd Pair [4/22]
y' U R' U R U' R' U R // 4th Pair [8/30]
Fw R U R' U' Fw'
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL [16/46]
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' // PLL [21/67]
5.35 TPS


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 21, 2019)

I'm surprised that no one has asked how this is funded, how is it funded?


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 21, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> I'm surprised that no one has asked how this is funded, how is it funded?


I put money from my pocket


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 21, 2019)

All solutions followed a CFOP solution, all ended up with EPLLs, some forced by COLL but not all of them.


----------



## Deadloxz (Nov 21, 2019)

Do I have to show videos for the solves? because my parents are strict about uploading videos online.


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 21, 2019)

also does the best single or the mo3 count?


----------



## Deadloxz (Nov 21, 2019)

R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U' Solve1: 24.55 I use CFOP with 2 look oll and that solve was about my average. Full step with an F perm for the PLL.
L B2 U2 B' R' D2 R' B L B F' U2 L D R2 B R Solve:2: 24.42 I found an xcross with white and chocked my f2l but still managed a sub 25 with gperm.
U' R F U2 F' U2 F2 D' R D' L2 R' F D B2 L' B R' U2 Solve3: 28.90 really hard cross and decent f2l and oll. I had to do 2 look pll for the N perm.
Mo3 was 25.88. Not sub 25 rip.


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 21, 2019)

Deadloxz said:


> Do I have to show videos for the solves? because my parents are strict about uploading videos online.


That's OK. You won't be counted for the first prize, but will be included in the lottery ones.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 21, 2019)

kubesolver said:


> That's OK. You won't be counted for the first prize, but will be included in the lottery ones.


I was going to ask the same thing. Thanks though for letting us know and for doing this. Much appreciated.


----------



## Deadloxz (Nov 21, 2019)

kubesolver said:


> That's OK. You won't be counted for the first prize, but will be included in the lottery ones.


Okay thanks, I appreciate that!


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 21, 2019)

I will upload tomorrow!


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 22, 2019)

Deadloxz said:


> *R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U'* Solve1: 24.55 I use CFOP with 2 look oll and that solve was about my average. Full step with an F perm for the PLL.
> *R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U'* Solve:2: 24.42 I found an xcross with white and chocked my f2l but still managed a sub 25 with gperm.
> U' R F U2 F' U2 F2 D' R D' L2 R' F D B2 L' B R' U2 Solve3: 28.90 really hard cross and decent f2l and oll. I had to do 2 look pll for the N perm.
> Mo3 was 25.88. Not sub 25 rip.


Did you solve the same scramble twice?


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 22, 2019)

It took a lot of work to film, reconstruction, upload... first time I do it, but I found it quite fun 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Scramble 1 (15.98)*
R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U'






-
x2 y
D' L D2 F' B' D2 /// Cross

U2 y2 R U R' U' R U R' U L U L' /// 1st pair
U2 R U2 R' y' U2 R' U R /// 2nd pair
y' U U2 L' U' L y' U R U' R' /// 3rd pair
y' U L' U L U' L' U' L /// 4th pair

U (f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F') /// 1-look OLL

U (R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R) U' /// F-perm PLL
-

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Scramble 2 (18.30)*
D' L D' U2 R2 U' B L U2 B2 R U R2 F2 D' U2 B'






-

x2
D R D R y' D R' D' /// Cross

U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' /// 1st pair
y2 U L' U L U' F U F' /// 2nd pair
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' /// 3rd pair
y U2 R U R' U R U' R' /// 4th pair

U2 (f R U R' U' f') U2 (R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R') /// 2-look OLL

U' (x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x') U2 /// Ab-perm PLL
-

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Scramble 3 (18.44)*
U' R2 B U' L' F' R D2 U L' F2 D2 R' F' D B' D' U'






-
z2
F R' L F D' /// Cross

R U R' U' y U L' U' L y2 U2 R' U R /// 1st pair
y' U y' R U2 R' U' U2 R' U R /// 2nd pair
U y2 R U R' U' R U R' U L U L' /// 3rd pair
U' y L' U L y' U' R U R' /// 4th pair

U (f R U R' U' f') U (R U2 R' U' R U' R') /// 2-look OLL

(R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') U2 /// T-perm PLL
-

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

.


----------



## Deadloxz (Nov 22, 2019)

kubesolver said:


> Did you solve the same scramble twice?


Oh no I may have accidentally miss copy pasted the scramble twice. I fixed it to the scramble I entered into cstimer


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 24, 2019)

5.53 mean lol

R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U'

x y' R D R U R y L // Cross + preserve pair
U2 R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U L U L' // 3rd pair
R U' R' y' U' L' U L2 F' L' F // ZBLS
U' R U' R2 D' Rw U2 Rw' D R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U // ZBLL

49 moves/5.80s = 8.45 TPS

D' L D' U2 R2 U' B L U2 B2 R U R2 F2 D' U2 B'

x U' L' U2 L' D' R2 // Xcross
U2 L' U' L R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U2 R' // 4th pair + force 6-move OLLCP
F R U R' U' F' // OLLCP
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R // PLL

46 moves/5.56s = 8.27 TPS

U' R2 B U' L' F' R D2 U L' F2 D2 R' F' D B' D' U'

y2 F L F' U2 R' D' R' // XXcross
L' U' L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' U2 L U' L' U L U' L' // 4th pair
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U2 x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 // PLL

42 moves/5.23s = 8.03 TPS

I probably spent way too much time on this, but hey, $100 is $100.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 24, 2019)

Can one person win more than one of the $100 prizes?
Edit: also, are we allowed to scramble from any initial orientation to make it easier for the solver?


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 24, 2019)

CuberStache said:


> I probably spent way too much time on this, but hey, $100 is $100.


That's the spirit!


> Can one person win more than one of the $100 prizes?


Max one prize per person.


> Edit: also, are we allowed to scramble from any initial orientation to make it easier for the solver?


I guess it's ok.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

I didn't make a video, so I'm only entered for the "raffle".

Scramble 1: 31.42
Pretty good F2L, I used a SH to skip EO(I use 4lll)
Scramble 2: 24.02
Great time, smooth F2L. I got a dot for EO.
Scramble 3: 21.55
One of my best times ever. Ridiculously smooth F2L, I got to use a T-Perm(one of three PLL's I know)


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> I didn't make a video, so I'm only entered for the "raffle".


Thanks for the entry.



> Scramble 3: 21.55
> One of my best times ever. Ridiculously smooth F2L, I got to use a T-Perm(one of three PLL's I know)


Nice,
It's a world record so clearly the scrambles should be a bit easier than average.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

kubesolver said:


> It's a world record so clearly the scrambles should be a bit easier than average.



Solve #3 was done on green cross, I do white. It was an overall easy scramble anyway.


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Solve #3 was done on green cross, I do white. It was an overall easy scramble anyway.


But things like edge orientation and solved blocks usually help all colors. E.g. "tried to solve blue xx-cross ended up doing red xxx-cross."


----------



## Fred Lang (Nov 24, 2019)

11.27 Mean of 3


Spoiler: Solve 1 - 8.72



Scramble 3: U' R2 B U' L' F' R D2 U L' F2 D2 R' F' D B' D' U'

z2 R' F L R' D' //X-cross
R U2 R' U L U L' //2nd pair
D' R U2 R' D //3rd pair
y U L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L //4th pair
U' r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r' //OLL (Wide Sune)
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2 //PLL (U-Perm)
53 HTM/8.72 seconds = 6.08 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 12.73



Scramble 4: L B2 U2 B' R' D2 R' B L B F' U2 L D R2 B R

z y2 U' L U' L F' R' D2 //Cross
L' U L U L' U L U y' R' U2 R //1st pair
U' L' U L U' L U L' //2nd pair
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' //3rd pair
U' L' U L U y' R U' R' //4th pair
U2 R U R' U' R U' F' U' F R U R' //OLL (Awkward Shape)
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' //PLL (Y-Perm)
79 HTM/12.73 seconds = 6.20 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 12.36



Scramble 5: U' R F U2 F' U2 F2 D' R D' L2 R' F D B2 L' B R' U2 

x y D U2 R2 //Cross
y' U R' U2 R U' R' U R //1st pair
(R) U' R' //2nd pair
y' U2 L' U' L U L' U' L //3rd pair
R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' //4th pair
U r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' //OLL (Wide Pi)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' //PLL (T-Perm)
58 HTM/12.56 seconds = 4.62 TPS


----------



## Deadloxz (Nov 24, 2019)

llol 12.7 mean. 
R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U' 15.22 easy xcross and f2l then oll and pll
D' L D' U2 R2 U' B L U2 B2 R U R2 F2 D' U2 B' 13.56 simple xcross and f2l easy last layer except for g perm
U' R F U2 F' U2 F2 D' R D' L2 R' F D B2 L' B R' U2 9.52 lololol sub 10 single as a kid who averages 20. easy cross f2l 1 look oll and pll skip.


this is just bruh. I think I can pass this off as day 2 solves because I barely have enough time to do solves I cant do reconstructions.


----------



## Batman123 (Nov 25, 2019)

Enter me into the lottery please. lol


----------



## Hazel (Nov 25, 2019)

Batman123 said:


> Enter me into the lottery please.


You gotta do the challenge xD


----------



## Deadloxz (Nov 25, 2019)

Kinda surprising there are barely any entries. Dude it's 500 dollars worth of gift cards. I was quick to click on this because I am broke and want a decent speedcube and lube.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 25, 2019)

Deadloxz said:


> Kinda surprising there are barely any entries. Dude it's 500 dollars worth of gift cards. I was quick to click on this because I am broke and want a decent speedcube and lube.


I plan on putting in an entry, but I'm taking time to prepare first


----------



## Deadloxz (Nov 25, 2019)

Makes sense. I am attempting to tps spam the scrambles xD.


----------



## Batman123 (Nov 25, 2019)

ao3: 23.53

U' R2 B U' L' F' R D2 U L' F2 D2 R' F' D B' D' U' 23.41 X cross easy f2l 2 look oll and 2 look pll
U' R F U2 F' U2 F2 D' R D' L2 R' F D B2 L' B R' U2 22.41 Cross easy f2l 1 look oll and 2 look pll
L B2 U2 B' R' D2 R' B L B F' U2 L D R2 B R 24.77 cross f2l 1look oll and 1 look pll


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 26, 2019)

To spice things up and to support those watching this thread I have a little cubing riddle with prizes. It's very easy and the solution is a 25$ cubicle gift card. Whoever claims it first gets it first.
Here is the riddle https://kklzhost.com/cubes/CubicleGiftGiveaway_1/
Please post here if you managed to claim the prize!
If you like it I will post more!


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 26, 2019)

5 7 5 4 5 8 5
in the order it was shown
is that what you wanted to see?

edit: just realized I missed one and fixed it


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 26, 2019)

5 7 5 0 5 8 5

edit:
I think I did not get it hahaha

I'm 30 minutes trying to find the answer and it's complicated hahaha


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 26, 2019)

Hint: This is an example (but fake) cubicle gift card code: 27G2 E23G DE99 7A4C


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 26, 2019)

kubesolver said:


> To spice things up and to support those watching this thread I have a little cubing riddle with prizes. It's very easy and the solution is a 25$ cubicle gift card. Whoever claims it first gets it first.
> Here is the riddle https://kklzhost.com/cubes/CubicleGiftGiveaway_1/
> Please post here if you managed to claim the prize!
> If you like it I will post more!


I figured out the puzzle and used the gift card. The answer was 7EGE DEH2 3649 944E (What's on the screen, then filling in letters for the moves/PLLs he did). Thanks for bringing this to my attention, I now have a free WRM on the way!


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 26, 2019)

CuberStache said:


> I figured out the puzzle and used the gift card. The answer was 7EGE DEH2 3649 944E (What's on the screen, then filling in letters for the moves/PLLs he did). Thanks for bringing this to my attention, I now have a free WRM on the way!


ohh, that's why, I was trying to put this code, but it wasn't working, you used it before hahahah, congrats


----------



## Deadloxz (Nov 26, 2019)

Darn it I was asleep when this happened. Congrats to CuberStache for figuring the riddle out though.


----------



## Natanael (Nov 27, 2019)

14.87 score
4.96 mean
Here are my solves:


Spoiler: Solve 1 - 5.67







Reconstruction:
scramble: R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U'
D R2 D L' U D R2 // cross 7
U2 R U R' U R U' R' // 1st pair 8 15
L' U2 L2 U L' // 2nd pair 5 20
y' U2 L U L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair 8 28
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // 4th pair 8 36
L' U' L U' L' U2 L // oll 7 43
U2 // auf
44 move solution
5.67
7.76 tps
Nice pll skip





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 4.96







Reconstruction:
Scramble: U' R2 B U' L' F' R D2 U L' F2 D2 R' F' D B' D' U'
x2
L F' B' L' R2 B' R' D //xcross 8
L U' L' U L U L' //2nd pair 7 15
R U' R' //3rd pair 3 18
y' U R U2 R2 //4th pair cancelling into oll 4 22
U' F U R U' R' F' R //oll 8 30
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // pll 8 38
38 move solution
4.96
7.66 tps
Not the most efficient xcross leading to 3 very easy pairs





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 4.24







Reconstruction:
Scramble: U' R F U2 F' U2 F2 D' R D' L2 R' F D B2 L' B R' U2
x U' R U2 R D //cross 5
U' R' U R2 U' R' //1nd and 2nd pair 6 11
*switch to red*
z R' U R U R' U2 R //4th pair 7 18
U2 F R U R' U2 R U R' F R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // zbll 19 37
37 move solution
8.73 tps
blue xxcross leading to red xxxcross? sounds familiar, found out after I got this solution.


I hope I will win this!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 27, 2019)

Deadloxz said:


> Kinda surprising there are barely any entries. Dude it's 500 dollars worth of gift cards. I was quick to click on this because I am broke and want a decent speedcube and lube.


Yeah, I am going to enter, but since you are allowed to practice the scrambles before posting the times, I thought I would practice a bit before I post the times.


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 27, 2019)

@cubeshepherd Note that you increase your chances of winning if you post an early entry, and later post improved entry.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 27, 2019)

kubesolver said:


> @cubeshepherd Note that you increase your chances of winning if you post an early entry, and later post improved entry.


Uhh okay, so if I post one now, practice the same scrambles, and repost again next week, I still get the "Point" for a early post? Sorry if I missed that if that is correct.


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 27, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Uhh okay, so if I post one now, practice the same scrambles, and repost again next week, I still get the "Point" for a early post? Sorry if I missed that if that is correct.


Yes, that's correct.

Also I got this question privately


> Hey, for this competition am I allowed to use a program to find the optimal solution (...) or find some FMC solution for this contest?


Yes, all tricks to get lower time are allowed. In the extreme: TPS spamming reverse scramble is also allowed.


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 27, 2019)

I would like to post another 25$ cubicle voucher riddle. This one will be tougher than the last one. I will post the full rules Tomorrow (28.11 at 16:00 Central Europe Time) to give equal chance to those willing to participate.
The beginning of the riddle will be:

"
Scramble 1 of this challenge is this: 
R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U'

Do a x' so the green is on the bottom and blue at the top.
cross) Find the move optimal green cross (there is only one) using only RLUDFB (no wide moves, slice moves or rotations).
(...)"
And then some clues about finding F2L and OLL solutions. The full reconstruction will lead to a voucher code. 
Using some software might be helpful.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 27, 2019)

OK Here are the times I have so far, I will probably beat them and when I do I will edit this post with the new info!
I used scrambles 1, 2, and 4

Solve 1 (scramble 1)


Spoiler: Solve 1



Scramble 1: R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U'

Solution:
z2
D B U R U2 R F2 D2 U2 L' U R U R' D2 F Rw2

optimal solution with some modifications to make it more ergonomic
Time:
2.552
Video:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1E0vEngg-F9hhNI20HCDgxjwOstNEooXD

Extra stats:
Framecount (aka solve - timer start and stop)
70 frames at 30 fps so 2.333 seconds
Tps: 17 moves over 2.552 seconds = 6.661 tps

sub 2.5 soon (;



Solve 2 (scramble 2)


Spoiler: Solve 2



Scramble 2: D' L D' U2 R2 U' B L U2 B2 R U R2 F2 D' U2 B'

Solution:
z x’
U R2 L D2 B2 R' B' U2 R2 F' U' R B2 R2’ Rw U' Rw

optimal solution with some modifications to make it more ergonomic
Time:
2.717
Video:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1U7SDKxderLtC20ldz7pamrkwSqJQv04-

Extra stats:
Framecount (aka solve - timer start and stop)
73 frames at 30 fps so 2.4333 seconds
Tps: 17 moves over 2.717 seconds = 6.234 tps



Solve 3 (scramble 4)


Spoiler: Solve 3



Scramble 4: L B2 U2 B' R' D2 R' B L B F' U2 L D R2 B R

Solution:
x’ 
R' U' R2 B' L' F2 D U' L' U' R B2 R U F2 U2 Rw’

optimal solution with some modifications to make it more ergonomic
Time: 2.742
Video:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1vRiJIYEK9iaX5dBAFoSJ6wjQphGuDNz5

Extra Stats:
Framecount (aka solve- timer start and stop)
74 frames at 30 fps so 2.46667 seconds
TPS: 17 moves over 2.742 seconds = 6.20 tps



Mo3
2.552, 2.717, 2.742 = 2.670

Edit log:
11/27/19 at 7:27 pm est, edited solves 2 and 3 (3.46 to 2.717 and 3.33 to 2.949)
11/28/19 at 12:45 am ets edited solve 1 (2.902 to 2.552)
11/28/19 at 1:27 am ets edited solve 3 (2.94 to 2.742)


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 28, 2019)

Here is another 25$ cubicle voucher riddle.
If I screwed something up I will try to make up for it for those who wasted their time 

Scramble 1 of this challenge is this:
R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U'

Do a x' so the green is on the bottom and blue at the top.

cross) Find the move optimal green cross (there is only one) using only RLUDFB (no wide moves, slice moves or rotations).

slot 1) Find the shortest insert into BR (yellow / red) slot using only RUF moves
slot 2) Find the shortest insert into BL (yellow / orange) slot using only LU moves
slot 3) Find the shortest way to insert FR slot using RUF moves

slot 4) Solve the last slot doing y' and then the shortest RU sequence

OLL) Solve the OLL using the most popular algorithm for this case.
see what PLL you got.

<CROSS> = number of different faces used in a cross. So e.g. in a sequence B' U B2 F U D' 4 faces are used (BUFD)
<F2L_1_COUNT> = number of moves in the 1st F2l Pair
<F2L_2_TURN_COUNT> = number of single turns in the 2nd F2L pair (R F U2 would be 4)
<F2L_3_COUNT> = number of moves in the 3rd F2L pair
<F2L_4_COUNT> = number of moves in the 4th F2L pair

<OLL> = number of letters in a common name of this OLL case
<PLL> = the name of the PLL

The code for the first person to claim it is:
<F2L_3_COUNT>D39 DE3<F2L_1_COUNT> <F2L_4_COUNT><F2L_2_TURN_COUNT><PLL>B D<OLL><CROSS>C


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 28, 2019)

ok, this is being very difficult, almost impossible hahah


----------



## Natanael (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm stuck.
4th pair not possible with RU after rotation, I think something's wrong.


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 28, 2019)

Maybe you can PM me your solution to the cross and first 3 pairs and I will check if I or you have made a mistake.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 28, 2019)

I found It!!
edit: I kinda feel bad for the people trying to do it by hand, they where pretty unintuitive solutions and I found them with cube explorer

also because there is only 56 cents left on the gift card here is my solution
Riddle #2

R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U'

Cross = F' R' L' B U' L2 

F2L1 = R' F' U2 F U' R

F2L2 = U' L2 U L U' L2

F2L3 = R F U2 F' R'

F2L4 = R U' R' U' R U R'

OLL = SUNE

Pll = A
5D39 DE36 78AB D45C


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 28, 2019)

Sorry for the double post but I have a few questions that I don't think would fit with being edited into the last post.

Here you said that we only have to solve 3 out of the 5 scrambles


kubesolver said:


> To enter competition please post in this thread a video of you solving 3 out of 5 solves from the world record attempt.



but here you said that our score is the sum of all 5 attempts (not 3)


kubesolver said:


> Score = total time of 5 attemps.


and here you said that if you post 5 attempts you are entered


kubesolver said:


> anyone who posts a video of solving 5 scrambles can win.



So do we have to do 3 or 5? If 3 is our score the sum of our 3 times?

Also I haven't said this yet, but thanks so much for doing this, I have had a lot of fun with this competition so far, and hopefully some other people join in and try to beat my times!


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 28, 2019)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I found It!!
> edit: I kinda feel bad for the people trying to do it by hand, they where pretty unintuitive solutions and I found them with cube explorer
> 
> also because there is only 56 cents left on the gift card here is my solution
> ...


Dang it! I found it too slowly! Well done. I literally finished finding everything, went to the Cubicle to put it in, waited in suspense as it loaded, then saw that there was only 56 cents left on the gift card


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 28, 2019)

I was stuck on cross for long time, first I found the 8 moves solution, but I thought it wasn't the most optimal, so after a while trying, I found the 7 moves, but I couldn't make the pairs the right way, so I spent a long time trying to find the solution of 6 moves, when I found it now, I saw that you posted hahahah, good job dude!!

BTW it was a simples Cross, but i’m not CN, so i found hard


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 28, 2019)

icarneiro said:


> I was stuck on cross for long time, first I found the 8 moves solution, but I thought it wasn't the most optimal, so after a while trying, I found the 7 moves, but I couldn't make the pairs the right way, so I spent a long time trying to find the solution of 6 moves, when I found it now, I saw that you posted hahahah, good job dude!!


Yeah this solution was basically impossible to find by hand; I also used cube explorer for every step.


----------



## Natanael (Nov 28, 2019)

I wish I've known about cube explorer.
I did It by hand except the cross, and I almost got the solution.
Congrats for the win!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 28, 2019)

If anyone is interested, I made a leaderboard and will update it as people get better times and more people enter. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1I_332CBs6MuiIIDwkqrzmr5hzqaODQVLebUMgcR9zMY/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 28, 2019)

TipsterTrickster said:


> If anyone is interested, I made a leaderboard and will update it as people get better times and more people enter.


Thanks for doing that. I am running a similar spreadsheet for myself. I wonder if you will still have the motivation to update it when you lose your first place


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 29, 2019)

No videos for me. Additionally I did all 5 solves (with the average below), but if you are only accepting people with a mean of 3, I have added the 3 solves that I picked out of the 5.



Spoiler: Solve 1 for Ao5



R x' F' U L2 R' U R B' R'//Cross
Scramble 1: R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U'
Time - 6.46
L U2 L' B U2 B'// First pair
U2 L U L' U L U' L'//Second pair
R U R' U2 L' U' L//Third pair
R U' R' U y L' U L//Forth Pair
R' U' R U' R' U2 R// OLL
M2 U M U2 M' U M2//PLL
U// AUF





Spoiler: Solve 2 for Ao5



Scramble: D' L D' U2 R2 U' B L U2 B2 R U R2 F2 D' U2 B'
Time - 7.92
x D L D2 B2//Blue cross
L' U L y' L' U' L//First pair
U2 R' U' R U2 L U L'//Second pair
U2 R U' R2 F R F'//Third pair
R' U2 R2 B' R' B//Fourth pair
U2 F U l F' U R' D' R U' l'//OLL
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2'//PLL ]





Spoiler: Solve 3 for Ao5



Scramble: U' R2 B U' L' F' R D2 U L' F2 D2 R' F' D B' D' U'
Time - 6.12
z2 D' U B L U' B F' U F' L F//X-Cross
U' R' U R2 U B' R' B//Second pair
U' F R' F' R//Third pair
y' L' U' L U F U F'//Fourth pair
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F'//OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U//PLL





Spoiler: Solve 4 for Ao5



Scramble: L B2 U2 B' R' D2 R' B L B F' U2 L D R2 B R
Time - 5.36
F2 B U R' L' B//Cross
F R' U2 R U R U R' U2 F' U' R U' R'// First and Second pair
F U' F' L U2 L2 U L//Third pair
U' F U F'//Fourth pair
r' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U M' //OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'//PLL





Spoiler: Solve 5 for Ao5



Scramble: U' R F U2 F' U2 F2 D' R D' L2 R' F D B2 L' B R' U2
Time - 6.24
y U2 R' F U2 R' U2 R2//X-Cross
U L U R U2 R' U R U' R'//Second pair
L U2 L2 U' L U' F U F'//Third pair
L U2 L' U' L U L'//Fourth pair
U' R' F' R L' U' L U R' F R//OLL
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2//PLL



For mean of 3 if that is what you are only accepting.


Spoiler: Solve 1 for Mo3



z2 D' U B L U' B F' U F' L F//X-Cross
U' R' U R2 U B' R' B//Second pair
U' F R' F' R//Third pair
y' L' U' L U F U F'//Fourth pair
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F'//OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U//PLL





Spoiler: Solve 2 for Mo3



Scramble: L B2 U2 B' R' D2 R' B L B F' U2 L D R2 B R
Time - 5.36
F2 B U R' L' B//Cross
F R' U2 R U R U R' U2 F' U' R U' R'// First and Second pair
F U' F' L U2 L2 U L//Third pair
U' F U F'//Fourth pair
r' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U M' //OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'//PLL





Spoiler: Solve 3 for Mo3



Scramble: U' R F U2 F' U2 F2 D' R D' L2 R' F D B2 L' B R' U2
Time - 6.24
y U2 R' F U2 R' U2 R2//X-Cross
U L U R U2 R' U R U' R'//Second pair
L U2 L2 U' L U' F U F'//Third pair
L U2 L' U' L U L'//Fourth pair
U' R' F' R L' U' L U R' F R//OLL
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2//PLL



Thank you very much @kubesolver for doing this. It is very nice of you and we all sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## Deadloxz (Dec 2, 2019)

okay time to step up my game,
*Scramble1*: R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U'
*Time*: 3.17
*Solution*: F2 R' U' B' D' R F U2 F' U' L D L2 R2 U L2 B2
*Scramble2*: D' L D' U2 R2 U' B L U2 B2 R U R2 F2 D' U2 B'
*Time*: 3.01
*Solution*: F B L2 D' B' U' F B D2 F' U' F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2
*Scramble3*: U' R2 B U' L' F' R D2 U L' F2 D2 R' F' D B' D' U'
*Time*: 3.89
*Solution*: B2 R L2 F L U2 R2 F U R U' B2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 F2
*Mean of 3*: 3.36
I will probably beat these soon but this is all i'm doing for now.
I really hope I win a gift card so I can get a decent 3x3 and 4x4 and some lube.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh no!! Why didn't find this thread earlier! :/

Kubesolver, thank you so much for hosting and funding this! This is really awesome and nice of you!

I guess I no longer have the chance at the $25 bonus gift cards, so I will just try at the main competition then!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 2, 2019)

Finally got all 3 sub 2.5!!

Solve 1 (2.49)


Spoiler: Solve 1



Scramble 1: R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U'
Solution:
z2
D B U R U2 R F2 D2 U2 L' U R U R' D2 F Rw2
Time: 2.49
Video:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1YAm8SHjZiXLJpusDNwELi2CfkyWPb7si
(included the solve before, you'll see why)


Solve 2 (2.48)


Spoiler: Solve 2



Scramble 2: D' L D' U2 R2 U' B L U2 B2 R U R2 F2 D' U2 B'

Solution:
z x’
U R2 L D2 B2 R' B' U2 R2 F' U' R B2 R2’ Rw U' Rw 

Time 2.48
Video: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1drOmlFd4wSasp1qt9pGAYkRmDFr_sYCf


Solve 3 (2.49)


Spoiler: Solve 3



Scramble 4: L B2 U2 B' R' D2 R' B L B F' U2 L D R2 B R
Solution:
x’ 
R' U' R2 B' L' F2 D U' L' U' R B2 R U F2 U2 Rw’

Time: 2.49
Video:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1tdVk053NR8xfCtwLWjtgOCOgpJ0ZgO_5



Mean: 2.49, 2.48, 2.49 = 2.4867
Score: 7.46


----------



## Deadloxz (Dec 3, 2019)

*Scramble1*: R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U'
*Time*: 2.82
*Solution*: F2 R' U' B' D' R F U2 F' U' L D L2 R2 U L2 B2
*Scramble2*: D' L D' U2 R2 U' B L U2 B2 R U R2 F2 D' U2 B'
*Time*: 2.59
*Solution*: F B L2 D' B' U' F B D2 F' U' F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2
*Scramble3*: U' R2 B U' L' F' R D2 U L' F2 D2 R' F' D B' D' U'
*Time*: 2.57
*Solution*: B2 R L2 F L U2 R2 F U R U' B2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 F2
*Mean of 3*: 2.66
Well, I got sub 3 so I guess I am happy about that and finally Tipster has some competition.
Oof I don't really understand how to calculate my points


----------



## narusite (Dec 6, 2019)

My 3 reconstruction (I haven't timed myself yet):

R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U'


Spoiler



x' 
Uw E' F M' B //FB
R2 M' U2 Rw' U' R M U' M' Rw U Rw' //SB
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' //CMLL 1
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' //CMLL 2
M' U M U M2 U' M2 U2 //LSE



U' R2 B U' L' F' R D2 U L' F2 D2 R' F' D B' D' U' 


Spoiler



y2 x' //inspection
F' D' U2 M2 F //FB
R U R U2 R' U R2 U' M' R' U2 Rw U Rw' //SB
U2 F R U R' U' F' //CMLL1
R U R' U' R' F R R U' R' U' R U R' F' //CMLL2
M U M U2 M' U M' U' M2 U //LSE



U' R F U2 F' U2 F2 D' R D' L2 R' F D B2 L' B R' U2


Spoiler



M' U R' U2 M B F R' Rw' F //FB
M2 U2 Rw U Rw' U Rw2 U' M U' M' Rw U Rw' //SB 
F R U R' U' F' //CMLL1
U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 Rw L //CMLL2
M U M' U2 M U M' U2 M' U2 M U' M2 U2 M2 //LSE


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 6, 2019)

Copied TipsterTrickster's solutions
2.94 mean, 8.83 total


----------



## Hazel (Dec 6, 2019)

CuberStache said:


> Copied TipsterTrickster's solutions
> 2.94 mean, 8.83 total


I'm sure copying others' solutions is allowed, but I feel guilty doing it xD


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 6, 2019)

Aerma said:


> I'm sure copying others' solutions is allowed, but I feel guilty doing it xD


I feel the same way, and personally I am not going to do it. Know the real question is: Is @TipsterTrickster going to try again to beat @CuberStache ?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 6, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> I feel the same way, and personally I am not going to do it. Know the real question is: Is @TipsterTrickster going to try again to beat @CuberStache ?


Well I’m already sub him, I have a 2.49 and he has a 2.94 mean. Tbh I think copying solutions is completely fine, especially when its the optimal solution. It wouldn’t be fair for someone to do the optimal on one scramble, then nobody else is allowed to do it.


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 6, 2019)

Yeah I felt a little bit guilty about it but the OP specifically said it was ok and this competition is unlike any other already so I just rolled with it. And yeah Tipster did better than me by a lot.


----------



## Deadloxz (Dec 9, 2019)

Scramble1: R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U'
Solution:
z2
D B U R U2 R F2 D2 U2 L' U R U R' D2 F Rw2
Time: 2.51
Scramble2: D' L D' U2 R2 U' B L U2 B2 R U R2 F2 D' U2 B'
Solution:
z x’
U R2 L D2 B2 R' B' U2 R2 F' U' R B2 R2’ Rw U' Rw
Time: 2.54
Scramble4: L B2 U2 B' R' D2 R' B L B F' U2 L D R2 B R
Solution:
x’
R' U' R2 B' L' F2 D U' L' U' R B2 R U F2 U2 Rw’
Time: 2.45
Mean: 2.50
Thanks to TipsterTrickster for the optimal solutions I hope it's okay to him that I used them.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 9, 2019)

back in 2008, the best cuber did a prepared solve...


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 9, 2019)

Deadloxz said:


> Scramble1: R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U'
> Solution:
> z2
> D B U R U2 R F2 D2 U2 L' U R U R' D2 F Rw2
> ...


Yeah that's fine, also your mean is .01 slower than mine and your score (sum of all 3) is .04 slower than mine, I'm gonna have to start practicing these again.


----------



## Deadloxz (Dec 9, 2019)

Finally sub 2.50, yay!!
Scramble1: R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U'
Solution:
z2
D B U R U2 R F2 D2 U2 L' U R U R' D2 F Rw2
Time: 2.44
Scramble2: D' L D' U2 R2 U' B L U2 B2 R U R2 F2 D' U2 B'
Solution:
z x’
U R2 L D2 B2 R' B' U2 R2 F' U' R B2 R2’ Rw U' Rw
Time: 2.48
Scramble4: L B2 U2 B' R' D2 R' B L B F' U2 L D R2 B R
Solution:
x’
R' U' R2 B' L' F2 D U' L' U' R B2 R U F2 U2 Rw’
Time: 2.40
Mean: 2.44
Thanks to TipsterTrickster for the optimal solutions.


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 10, 2019)

According to my calculations @TipsterTrickster is now certain to win 1st or 2nd prize 
Congratulations.

PM me to collect your prize.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 10, 2019)

Scramble 1: R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U' -- 25.24 I did a standard Roux solve with blue/white first block. 
Scramble 2: D' L D' U2 R2 U' B L U2 B2 R U R2 F2 D' U2 B' -- 12.15 I reversed the scramble.
Scramble 3: U' R2 B U' L' F' R D2 U L' F2 D2 R' F' D B' D' U' -- 8.08 I wrote down the reversed scramble and executed it that way.
Scramble 4: L B2 U2 B' R' D2 R' B L B F' U2 L D R2 B R -- 6.53 I wrote down the reversed scramble and practiced it a few times.
Scramble 5: U' R F U2 F' U2 F2 D' R D' L2 R' F D B2 L' B R' U2 -- 2:30.94 I did a CFOP solve. I don't know any OLL, so I just kinda winged it after F2L with SUNE and with corner swap algs I know from CMLL.

There you have it. 5 scrambles, 5 different methods of solving it. None of them is particularly fast, but it was fun to get creative solving these scrambles and reading the thread on how people are trying to be crazy fast.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 10, 2019)

Switched cubes and grinded solve 1 until my score was sub @Deadloxz lol, will problably grind the others later.

Solve 1 (2.32)


Spoiler: Solve 1



Scramble 1: R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U'
Solution:
z2
D B U R U2 R F2 D2 U2 L' U R U R' D2 F Rw2
Time: 2.32
Video:








IMG_2445.MOV







drive.google.com







Solve 2 (2.48)


Spoiler: Solve 2



Scramble 2: D' L D' U2 R2 U' B L U2 B2 R U R2 F2 D' U2 B'

Solution:
z x’
U R2 L D2 B2 R' B' U2 R2 F' U' R B2 R2’ Rw U' Rw

Time 2.48
Video: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1drOmlFd4wSasp1qt9pGAYkRmDFr_sYCf


Solve 3 (2.49)


Spoiler: Solve 3



Scramble 4: L B2 U2 B' R' D2 R' B L B F' U2 L D R2 B R
Solution:
x’
R' U' R2 B' L' F2 D U' L' U' R B2 R U F2 U2 Rw’

Time: 2.49
Video:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1tdVk053NR8xfCtwLWjtgOCOgpJ0ZgO_5



Mean: 2.32, 2.48, 2.49 = 2.43
Score: 7.29


----------



## Rubix Noob (Dec 11, 2019)

So if I post a slower three solves now, and a few days later post a faster exec of those three, will that combine and count the early post as the fast times? (IDK how to explain it well)


----------



## Deadloxz (Dec 11, 2019)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Switched cubes and grinded solve 1 until my score was sub @Deadloxz lol, will problably grind the others later.
> 
> Solve 1 (2.32)
> 
> ...


dang it you beat me pretty quickly, but hopefully I will get a better mean than you before 12.


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 11, 2019)

Rubix Noob said:


> So if I post a slower three solves now, and a few days later post a faster exec of those three, will that combine and count the early post as the fast times? (IDK how to explain it well)



It will be used for your advantage. For prizes where the solution score matter the entry with higher score will be considered.
For the prize where entry time matters your first entry will be considered.


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 11, 2019)

@kubesolver Just to clarify, is @Deadloxz eligible to win without videos?


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 11, 2019)

I think I already clarified but I will be more clear. 
He can win prize 3 4 5 . So his time will count for prize 3 - Lottery with higher chance for fast solutions. 
He can't win prize 1 or 2.


----------



## Deadloxz (Dec 11, 2019)

kubesolver said:


> I think I already clarified but I will be more clear.
> He can win prize 3 4 5 . So his time will count for prize 3 - Lottery with higher chance for fast solutions.
> He can't win prize 1 or 2.


I would make videos but my parents rules about posting videos online is complicated. I do enjoy competing hopefully I’ll get the best mean even though I can’t win prize one or two.


----------



## Rubix Noob (Dec 13, 2019)

Finally got three solves recorded:





Reconstructions:



Spoiler: Solve 1



Scramble 1 of Feliks' WR a05:
Time: 14.57? (I was really dumb and didn't write down my times, and its difficult to tell from the vid. I think that's what it is but not sure.)
Inspection: z2 y
Cross: D' R' F R2 U2 B2
F2l: y' R' U R
U R U' R' U' L' U' L
U' R' F R F' U2 L U' L'
U2 R U2 R' U F' U' F
OLL: R' F R U R' F' R F U' F'
PLL: L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L
AUF: U'






Spoiler: Solve 2



Scramble 2 of Feliks' WR:
Time: 17.97
Inspection: y
Cross: L' F' D' U2 F U2 F R'
F2l: (LOOOOOONG PAUSE) L' U' L
U R U R' U2 R' U2 R y R' U2 R
(Another LOOONG pause, seriously my lookahead is trash) U' y' R' U' R
U R U2 R' U F' U' F
OLL: U2 R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'






Spoiler: Solve 3



*Scramble 4 *of WR:
Time: 13.02
Inspection: y'
Cross: R' U2 R' F y U' R B' R2
F2l: R U R'
U L' U L U2 y L U L'
U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
U y U R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: R' U' x R' U R U' R' U R U' x' U R
PLL: U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
AUF: U2



Combined time: 45.56
Mean of 3: 15.18 (maybe 15.19? Not sure if you are supposed to round...)


----------



## Hazel (Dec 13, 2019)

Oh SHOOT I just reread the scoring, and apparently someone with super long solves doesn't have a good shot of winning $100, so I just spent 20 minutes solving two scrambles for nothing xD


----------



## ProStar (Dec 13, 2019)

Aerma said:


> Oh SHOOT I just reread the scoring, and apparently someone with super long solves doesn't have a good shot of winning $100, so I just spent 20 minutes solving two scrambles for nothing xD



I gave up as soon as I saw someone had a solve 2x fast as my solve with a super easy fake scramble lol


----------



## Hazel (Dec 13, 2019)

Aerma said:


> Oh SHOOT I just reread the scoring, and apparently someone with super long solves doesn't have a good shot of winning $100, so I just spent 20 minutes solving two scrambles for nothing xD





DarkSavage said:


> I gave up as soon as I saw someone had a solve 2x fast as my solve with a super easy fake scramble lol



To clarify: I did two solves over the course of 20 minutes, turning suuuper slowly, to intentionally get super long times because I thought one of the $100 prizes was for slow solves :/


----------



## ProStar (Dec 13, 2019)

Aerma said:


> To clarify: I did two solves over the course of 20 minutes, turning suuuper slowly, to intentionally get super long times because I thought one of the $100 prizes was for slow solves :/



Oh rip lol


----------



## icarneiro (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm going for the number 5) prize i guess... I didn't fake solves hahah


----------



## Batman123 (Dec 15, 2019)

Mean:7.56
Scramble 3: U' R2 B U' L' F' R D2 U L' F2 D2 R' F' D B' D' U'
Time: 7.31
Solve: B2 R L2 F L U2 R2 F U R U' R2 U' B2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 F2

Scramble 4: L B2 U2 B' R' D2 R' B L B F' U2 L D R2 B R
Time: 8.15
Solve: R U' R2 F L' U2 D' F D F2 B2 R B L2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 R2

Scramble 5: U' R F U2 F' U2 F2 D' R D' L2 R' F D B2 L' B R' U2
Time: 7.23
Solve: R D' L2 D' F B' U R U F2 D2 L' D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U'


----------



## NykoCuber1 (Dec 16, 2019)

2.74, 2.87, 2.88 =2.83 Mo3
Credit to tipstertrickser for the solution

2.74





Google Drive: Sign-in


Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



drive.google.com





Scramble1: R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U'

Solution:
z2
D B U R U2 R F2 D2 U2 L' U R U R' D2 F Rw2

2.87





Google Drive: Sign-in


Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



drive.google.com





Scramble2: D' L D' U2 R2 U' B L U2 B2 R U R2 F2 D' U2 B'

Solution:
z x’
U R2 L D2 B2 R' B' U2 R2 F' U' R B2 R2’ Rw U' Rw






Google Drive: Sign-in


Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



drive.google.com





Scramble4: L B2 U2 B' R' D2 R' B L B F' U2 L D R2 B R

Solution:
x’
R' U' R2 B' L' F2 D U' L' U' R B2 R U F2 U2 Rw'

My PBs are (not on camera) :
2.61, 2.47, 2.56 = 2.55 Mo3

Thanks for organizing the challenge !


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 16, 2019)

only 1 hour left!


----------



## Deadloxz (Dec 16, 2019)

Okay I’m so excited!


----------



## Deadloxz (Dec 16, 2019)

Scramble1: R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U'
Solution:
z2
D B U R U2 R F2 D2 U2 L' U R U R' D2 F Rw2
Time: 2.40
Scramble2: D' L D' U2 R2 U' B L U2 B2 R U R2 F2 D' U2 B'
Solution:
z x’
U R2 L D2 B2 R' B' U2 R2 F' U' R B2 R2’ Rw U' Rw
Time: 2.34
Scramble4: L B2 U2 B' R' D2 R' B L B F' U2 L D R2 B R
Solution:
x’
R' U' R2 B' L' F2 D U' L' U' R B2 R U F2 U2 Rw’
Time: 2.28
Mean: 2.34 mean
Score: 7.02

Okay I got the last minute solves in just to help my chances just a bit


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 17, 2019)

This is the best I could get.


Solve 1 (2.32)


Spoiler: Solve 1



Scramble 1: R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U'
Solution:
z2
D B U R U2 R F2 D2 U2 L' U R U R' D2 F Rw2
Time: 2.32
Video:








IMG_2445.MOV







drive.google.com







Solve 2 (2.44)


Spoiler: Solve 2



Scramble 2: D' L D' U2 R2 U' B L U2 B2 R U R2 F2 D' U2 B'

Solution:
z x’
U R2 L D2 B2 R' B' U2 R2 F' U' R B2 R2’ Rw U' Rw

Time 2.44
Video: https://drive.google.com/open?id=16uC6Y_S65dGjutDLqLfrq3zb1WTOGqDQ


Solve 3 (2.42)


Spoiler: Solve 3



Scramble 4: L B2 U2 B' R' D2 R' B L B F' U2 L D R2 B R
Solution:
x’
R' U' R2 B' L' F2 D U' L' U' R B2 R U F2 U2 Rw’

Time: 2.42
Video:








IMG_2457.MOV







drive.google.com








Mean: 2.32, 2.44, 2.42 = 2.39
Score: 7.18

Edit: lol I was 1 minute late submitting this, oh well.


----------



## brododragon (Dec 17, 2019)

I did it only to realize it’s gmt time...


----------



## Batman123 (Dec 17, 2019)

kubesolver said:


> only 1 hour left!


Did you mean day?


----------



## brododragon (Dec 17, 2019)

Batman123 said:


> Did you mean day?


He's right


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 17, 2019)

Batman123 said:


> Did you mean day?


No, I meant 1 hour.

Thanks to everyone who participated.

Congrats to @CuberStache for winning Prize 2. Please contact me for your voucher.

I will count the scores and do the lottery later this week for the remaining 3 prizes.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 17, 2019)

kubesolver said:


> No, I meant 1 hour.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who participated.
> 
> ...


More importenly then you thanking others, thank you so very much for hosting this thread and for you generosity with the prizes. We all sincerely appreciate it, and I had a wonderful time participating (despite my bad times) : )


----------



## asacuber (Dec 17, 2019)

whoops i thought it was midday GMT and waited until today to prepare my solutions xD


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 17, 2019)

Ok, So now the lottery.

I suggest that someone select 1 coupon from each category. We start with prize 3) then 4) then 5). If someone who already won a prize is selected we draw again.

Anyone is welcome to draw. If two people draw at the same time then whichever post shows here first counts.



Spoiler: boring technical details



I have calculated probability of winning for each particpant for each prize based on the rules from the post 1.

Then I gave each person a number of tickets proportional to their probability of winning a given prize. Ticket might look like "kubesolver, you won a prize 3. Ticket 3/12" or something similar. For example AbsoRuud has 18 tickets for the lottery in prize 3, while deadlolxz has 70.

Then I applied sha1 to each of those tickets and here is a list of those hashes.

When someone selects a hash I reveal who is the winner and everyone can verify that it's the right person by checking the hash. I will publish the list of all tickets after competition if there is a need to.





Spoiler: Prize 3 tickets



0093e 02103 02b78 02dcd 03461 034dd 051ab 05587 05ba1 06153 06498 065b7 09b71 0c62c 0d746 0de98 101e3 109a0 109b9 116c8 11d48 122bb 12828 1289a 12900 1432c 16473 166c2 17aed 1803b 188f8 19c6f 19e17 1a1b3 1a286 1bdd7 1d56c 1e0da 1e17c 1eedc 224a7 2296a 23e24 278ad 27e8e 2814a 2b01f 2c7c1 2cb4e 2fcbb 30b4a 30db7 3171d 31ff4 3426c 34eca 351d6 35422 358cd 35fa3 36255 38507 385dc 38f24 3942e 39dcb 3b2e8 3be52 3bee7 3eeed 3f05f 3f701 40539 40ec7 435b4 43f8d 44843 46da7 4a64e 4a8ba 4c005 4c64c 4d1c2 4d651 4f664 4f8ae 4f94a 51d66 53e03 54fb6 557cd 57c61 592ba 59756 59b68 5a503 5a554 5ac79 5af79 5b12d 5b347 5b79b 5b802 5b828 5ba2d 5bb49 5cc75 5dd08 5de84 5e096 5f802 600c1 61393 61f65 62096 6376c 63cb7 63e5f 6432a 64eee 6523e 65c17 66341 67075 6903f 69c41 6b188 6b653 7043e 70b1a 7156e 71baa 7379d 74b36 755bc 75e2c 767b3 77ded 77f21 78d01 7950b 79d16 79f41 7a8f9 7af67 7b184 7c4b7 7cb5a 7de3d 7f809 81ec9 821dd 823b8 84606 85f89 860af 87a28 88ec8 8961f 8992a 8bf6f 8c6d5 8d7da 8d943 8e5ea 8e7f9 8e81f 8e92d 8e9ef 8f4a2 8f4cd 90147 90273 923a1 92f3d 93945 949d9 995c7 999cd 9abe7 9c676 9d27a 9ebef 9f547 a02de a0a8f a0f56 a15b2 a1661 a2be5 a35ae a3f1d a5f17 a6b5d a7f4d a88d4 a9a89 aa923 aaa6b ab573 ad382 ad401 afc14 b05ae b06f8 b0e77 b12b1 b16ed b1b60 b2e9b b38dd b3f66 b4cbc b5ff3 b6167 b67de b8b86 b9ffb bb4e7 bf924 c078c c12ba c1cc1 c214b c2757 c2d13 c4c66 c67dc c700d c713a c7436 c772f c7750 c7753 c88c8 c89d6 c8b4f cbada cc6b0 cdb1b cdca8 ce04a cecac cf07b d059e d0825 d0d04 d1cef d2852 d2e41 d4e01 d4f55 d8162 d958e da3f5 db622 dbe8c df76a dfc2a e094c e1bd2 e4c01 e558b e6a80 e8325 e8832 e8cc0 e950a e98c0 e9d4d e9f52 ed102 edf15 ee87b ef17a ef8ea efa35 f0452 f0aa7 f1331 f154e f32aa f35fe f38c1 f3df8 f415e f486b f523c f593a f5a2b f6246 f6613 f6eac f96c7 fb2b5 fb5c7 fb832 fc98b fcd18 fe5a6





Spoiler: Prize 4 tickets



009c3 02ca7 068b4 0793e 07a1f 08ee7 0a91d 0b02a 0beb8 0cf65 0f2e2 0f374 11a73 11c2f 13d7c 14783 148ea 17277 17a6e 1a014 1b280 1beff 1c9fc 1d194 1e160 1e425 1ed88 20894 2276c 23d05 23da4 242ed 25296 25357 26b6e 26da5 27e92 280f5 287b1 28d1d 2a6e8 2b36c 2bda7 2be08 2c8f3 2e137 2ec73 2fa2a 3053e 307bd 30842 3142c 327a3 32cc6 33366 344b7 35d4b 386c6 38992 38c71 39b9f 3a4bc 3b715 3d07e 3ebcc 3fff3 40e4b 42d5a 43a87 44328 44521 45397 45505 4735c 4872a 49111 49ac7 49d74 4a58b 4a9b6 4b6f9 4e97b 4f5ab 515c1 52c81 53550 535b8 53eb6 54540 54b03 561cf 568a7 57c9f 583cb 58e50 591aa 5928a 5a148 5b93a 5c85f 5e569 5f721 61a7f 62c60 64d2f 6710d 69936 6c4d1 6c676 6e368 726b0 7356c 73585 73df0 74561 761ec 7944a 7a28e 7d095 7e157 7ea59 7ee06 7f14d 7fc33 802e5 8110f 83eb5 8556d 87fb3 89175 89219 8a60a 8a677 8ed79 8f27d 8f969 959ae 9668d 967e1 986b0 98e59 99e27 9b8fb 9bd2d 9bd52 9f384 a0a3f a0fac a2b79 a3d27 a48ed a54dc a5b0b a6467 a64d7 a84af a92b9 aca2a afa2c b0152 b21c4 b3093 b4060 b4e05 b60cb b626a b63b3 b7a98 b973f ba30b baddd bb752 bbb1b bdc91 bf19c bf234 c06ce c2767 c40e0 c4fd1 c6ba2 c7507 c8745 c911c c9381 c9679 c9dae caec0 cc04e ce016 cea69 ced07 cede8 d06da d0ae3 d22a1 d3cce d578e d5cca d60b2 d6594 d69f7 d7b57 d9172 da025 da871 dae6c daf50 dbbd2 dd6e4 de887 dec81 dec8c df0c1 e143e e5247 e6ee5 e7ce9 e8036 e91f4 e9d4c ebd8a ec475 ec9c7 ed579 ee54a f0457 f54f8 f933c f97ac fa73b fb2cd fb825 fda18 fdca6 ff6a2





Spoiler: Prize 5 tickets



1380f 29375 42056 67043 6f075 730da 8799a 9d278 b1e3e b2727 b2a90 c7c08 e8268


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 17, 2019)

Prize 3! I pick 3f05f


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 17, 2019)

3f05f - the winner is @fun at the joy ! Congrats


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 17, 2019)

Oh, now I see what you were doing. I pick 38992 for prize 4!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 17, 2019)

So someone just guesses a random number, and you @kubesolver finds who has that number?


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 17, 2019)

Prize number 4 goes to @Fred Lang ! Congratulations!


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 17, 2019)

@cubeshepherd kinda. Did you read "boring technical details"?


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 17, 2019)

kubesolver said:


> 3f05f - the winner is @fun at the joy ! Congrats



Thanks a lot!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 17, 2019)

kubesolver said:


> @cubeshepherd kinda. Did you read "boring technical details"?


 I read it but I am a little confused to what it meant (and I am with pretty much anything that is lotto related like that). Sorry for not understanding.


----------



## Deadloxz (Dec 17, 2019)

e8268 prize 5


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 17, 2019)

@cubeshepherd

I'll try to explain what I did.



Spoiler: even more technical details



I don't want to pick the prize myself, but instead make sure people can be sure it's a random draw and not me giving prizes to whoever I like. I don't know why I care about it but I do.

I have created several tickets, which basically are short pieces of text. e.g.

"kubesolver won the prize"
"cubeshepard won the prize haha"
"someone else won"

I could ask someone in the topic to pick one of these texts, but then it would be their preference and not a random choice. So what I did is that I applied a hashing function sha1 (google it up) to each of those pieces of texts and posted in the topic those hashes.

it's functionally the same as a person selecting a card with a name without being to read what is written on a card.

The hashing function has this property that it's super hard to reverse it. So if I will show now that

```
sha1("Batman123 1 ticket for participation. Prize 5)") = e8268
```
 it means that this ticket indeed was for batman as I couldn't on the fly come up with other text that produces the same sha1.

This way the draw is fair unless I didn't collaborate with people drawing.

Now that the contest is over I could publish all texts for hashes if anyone wants to check me.



The prize 5 winner is Batman123. Congratulations. Winners please contact me by PM to collect your prize!


----------



## Batman123 (Dec 17, 2019)

kubesolver said:


> @cubeshepherd
> 
> I'll try to explain what I did.
> 
> ...


Yay!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 17, 2019)

kubesolver said:


> @cubeshepherd
> 
> I'll try to explain what I did.
> 
> ...


Aha, gotcha, that makes a lot more sense, ans thank you for explaining it. Very much appreciated and thank you again very much for hosting this event.

Additionally, congrats to @fun at the joy, @Batman123, and @Fred Lang on winning the lottery, and everyone else that won a prize.


----------



## Natanael (Dec 18, 2019)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------

